

Heroku Revamps with Logs, Processes and Node.js - bbr
http://gigaom.com/cloud/heroku-revamps-with-logs-processes-and-node-js/

======
kordless
To enable log forwarding from the stack with Heroku you'll need the advanced
logging addon, which is $100/month. The basic version of the addon doesn't do
forwarding but does allow you to tail things with the CLI, albiet with limited
retention.

If you want to do logging out of your app for free and have up to a week's
retention, you could use Logglier: <https://github.com/freeformz/logglier> and
a free Loggly account: <http://logg.ly/signup>. You won't get the Heroku bits
of the stack, like cache hits and such, but you can at least see what the app
is doing.

------
troydavis
We recommend logging:advanced, but here's a copy-and-paste Rails initializer
for logging from Heroku to any syslog target:

<http://gist.github.com/891497>

You can get a free log aggregation account at <https://papertrailapp.com/> and
it'll give you a target URL to configure (and irl karma for supporting a
bootstrapped startup).

The logs won't contain non-Rails requests (Varnish/cache, API deploys) but
they're much better than nothing.

------
Apocryphon
Node.js _programming language_?

------
zackattack
Is anyone here hosting their Node app with Heroku ? Right now I'm using Linode
but could do with a little bit more memory. of course, the price is right
$19.95/month)

